# Skiing Santa Claus



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

I recently received a special order request for a skiing Santa Claus. The request came with a drawing that looks as if it was maybe on a greeting card.
1. My bandsaw blank










2. Removing waste wood with mallet and gouge to get it down to a final rough out shape










3. Using myself to figure out a hand would look with a ski pole in it.










4. Beginning to add detail. The ski poles are bamboo skewers, with a couple of counting rings from my wife's knitting, held on with some thread.










5. Finished carving. The skis are one piece, and held to Santa's boots with 4 short dowels. The poles and skis have to be removable for shipping.










6. Finished painting.


----------



## jimbop (Jan 8, 2016)

Claude,
I am sure that they will be very happy with your efforts!
Thanks for taking the time to show us your process.
Great results!
Jim


----------

